# Snow plowing Excel work book. What do you think



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I have been working on this for a few hours now and wanted to get all of your feed back (be nice)
I put formals in this sheet so if you fill in one spot it will fill in other spots of the sheet and it will add up numbers and subtract cost per storm or for the season.

There are tabs at the bottom to other work books and they are all linked.

I may ad more as I bet I missed a lot of stuff that all of you would like in there.
Right click on the link and choose save as to save it to your hard drive then open it from there.
plow data.xls


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks good! Have you checked out Blizzard Buster yet?


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Nope I'll have to take a look but not to night 12:37AM I wish I was out plowing.


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*Spreadsheet*

Hey there. I guess you a computer person like myself. :waving: 
Nifty. I like it. I like the "14 Storms"! If we ever had 14 billable storms down here I would be like a kid in a candy store. payup It just does not snow that much here. Again, Like the spreadfheet. Going to use it this year.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

I have been using Lotus spread sheet templates and database programs for years for client racking, invoice, expense and weather trends too. I think I am going to change next year though to something different completely.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I made some changes to the sheet Plow dataV.1 
I'm not much of a Lotus guy but I know a lot of people love it.

I added a graph on the last worksheet and also added dates to each storm.
I may ad a mail merge option so it will automaticly print out bills for each storm ya this part will be fun 

I added a few demo accounts they can be wiped out I just wanted to show/test the options.

Well time to plow dirt :angry:


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

daninline said:


> I made some changes to the sheet Plow dataV.1
> I'm not much of a Lotus guy but I know a lot of people love it.
> 
> I added a graph on the last worksheet and also added dates to each storm.
> ...


Not a bad job at all. Keep those creative juices flowing! 
:waving:


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Tarkus said:


> Not a bad job at all. Keep those creative juices flowing!
> :waving:


Thanks Tarkus before you know it I'll have a database built for this.
Boy do I hope it snows.

computerguy: yup I work on computers all week and then some it's nice to do something besides working on networks and repairing computers.

I would say with your ID your really into it (do you work for your self?)


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Made a few more changes added a spot for a phone number since I think that would be a good thing plus a few little things here and there.
Have fun.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

daninline said:


> Made a few more changes added a spot for a phone number since I think that would be a good thing plus a few little things here and there.
> Have fun.


Very nice. I have all my lawn customers in a database but that is it. This is by far a lot more work than I have put in. We will see how bored I am this winter and see what type of work I get done on it if any. Hopefully we won't be bored but out plowing snow.


----------



## mjandrew (Jan 15, 2003)

*spreadsheet*

Nice work on the spreadsheet! I don't know if you do any sub work, but the start and end time for each cite might be helpful...especially for costing purposes. Just a thought.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

*'m glad you all like it.*

I put the start time and end time just in case any accounts call to say I wasn't there on time plus I can manage my time to add more accounts.
Plus like you said for subs.

I need more ideas to make it better.
How about a page to add a route map?
A page to draw some kind sketch of the driveway for each account.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I need more ideas to add to this?
How about a quote form.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

So far it looks real good. I would suggest a space to put labor costs per job. Even if your a one man company you need to pay yourself.


Ray


----------



## james731 (Jan 17, 2004)

*making changes*

i really like your idea. i am not so good with specific programs and i know nothing about excel.

i was curious if i decide to use this how would i be able to put my own numbers in. some of the numbers i physically cant change. are they changed automatically when i put other numbers in and also if i wan to extend the graphs ie the expenses say i want to add more expenses in there is it hard to extend the graph.

would it just be easier for me to get a book on excel and read up on it myself?

keep up the good work i like the ideas

james


----------



## james731 (Jan 17, 2004)

*billing*

Is there any way you can set it up where it takes the information given and you can print out the bills for you on a particular storm that you pick.

that would be nice: )


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Dan Good Job, It looks real good, Do you have the cells locked??? Rob


----------



## Stoney (Nov 26, 2004)

*unprotect password*

Can you email me the unprotect password for the spreadsheet thanks


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I do have some cells locked since there is formulas in them and if you enter anything in them it will brake the code so I'll post a unlocked version for all the Excel guru's out there.
I will change the color of the cells with an formula just to let you know that it's there.

I'll have it posted soon.

james731 you are right about the numbers most of them are changed on the 1st page and the per storm page.

If anyone wants something diffrent added just let me know if you don't know how I could just add it for you.

Also I am doing some testing to have it be able to print up bills per storm.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok I have attached the unlocked version if you want to make changes.

I should explan how this sheet works.

On the Cust info sheet you would fill in all of your customers info trigger name number any more info you want to fill in, I also use the billing address for notes if I need to.
Don't fill anything into the seasonal total this will fill in on it's own when you enter storm info.

The Job Sheet is someting I made to print out to take in the truck during a storm the customers names will fill in automaticly from the info on the cust info sheet.

Paid per storm is a place to enter your per storm collected.
You can enter per storm date and amount collected this will auto fill in season total on the cust info sheet.
The cutomers name and amount charged per push or storm will be all filled in from the cust info sheet.
Also on the bottom of this sheet it will give you a total of each storm.

Cost per storm is pretty much the same at the paid per storm just enter info per storm and it will auto fill in.

income-cost sheet is just a chart to see if there is more money going out or coming in.

Thanks for who ever gave me the points


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Dan the only thing I would add is somewhere you can input and recall later is the amount of snow fall of each storm. I know you had that on the job sheet page but it appears that that isnt reoccuring data that you can change from storm to storm. On second thought how about adding some fielf that could be populated on a flag down or a one time shot. But other then that nice job....Rob


----------



## Tay (Nov 19, 2004)

*Yor spread sheet*

It's very kind of you to share this with all. I'll give it a try. You should be congradulated on your efforts. Thanks for sharing it. 

Tay


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm planning on making alot of changes this weekend like making a macro thet will print out all your bills for the storm and all the things every one was looking for.
I'll also make a quote sheet in there some place.

This was made more for the one or 2 truck operation I could work on one thats more for bigger companys if anyone wants it.

Also I was thinking of making something for a pocket PC to keep track of accounts.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I think you should add the address's to the route sheet too.....Rob


----------



## james731 (Jan 17, 2004)

you really did a good job on the program. as of 2 weeks ago when i saw what you did i was amazed. i had never used excel before. but after seeing what you did i kinda played with the progrem u made and used it as a model and created my own spreadsheet. when i do jobs i have 2 different prices for some of my jobs. the first pass is a different price than the rest so i had to se it up different. now all i need is to figure out how to make it write up bills. well see how that goes


thanks again


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

TTT

Well it's that time of year so I am planning to do a few updates to this and smooth it out before the white gold comes this year,
Give me some ideas I can ad or create a new one of some sort


----------



## P_Lo (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice job!! Thanks for sharing it with the group.

P


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

is the version on post 20 the most up to date or have you revised it some, I missed this last year, so i got it now, looks great
thanks


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Dan---You did a great job with your sheet last season and with a little input from all of these guys plus your knowledge I'm sure this years will be even better.Keep up the good work.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm planning on adding some of the info everyone wanted last year I just ran out of time with all the storms last year I had 14 plow days last year  

I will post an update soon.


----------



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

daninline said:


> TTT
> 
> Well it's that time of year so I am planning to do a few updates to this and smooth it out before the white gold comes this year,
> Give me some ideas I can ad or create a new one of some sort


How about making a seperate excel doc that you can use if you charge by the season/month rather than per job? I'm planning on using this for my Residential Snow Clearing biz with a snow throwers, and I charge by the year but divide it by so many months. But besides that, I LOVE this doc! Thanks!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

nherweck said:


> How about making a seperate excel doc that you can use if you charge by the season/month rather than per job? I'm planning on using this for my Residential Snow Clearing biz with a snow throwers, and I charge by the year but divide it by so many months. But besides that, I LOVE this doc! Thanks!!!


There you go we also charge by the season so that might not be bad.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

So I guess I could make it with a section where you could enter the total for the year and how many payments and it could give you a payment amounts needed plus I could make it till you what your making per stom so the more you plow the lower it would go 
So 1 storms would show the full amount and 2 would show a lower pay per storm and so on.
I think this would help in future years.

How about a section for salting/sanding

I'm even thinking of making a section that would remind you to check the truck out after so many storms kind of like a check list.
This could help out finding parts that brake more often or cetch the problem before it cetches you.  
I need a check list to put in this so if you have one send it over.



But I guess I better keep it simple or else.

Well time to play with the new toy in the shop and to work on this thing.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

james731 said:


> Is there any way you can set it up where it takes the information given and you can print out the bills for you on a particular storm that you pick.
> 
> that would be nice: )


I wish excel could do that! Thats where quick books pro comes in....... man I love that program


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

bigjeeping said:


> I wish excel could do that! Thats where quick books pro comes in....... man I love that program


Well Excel can do this it will just take some macros to do this.

I just have to tink about this for a bit.
I made something like this before but it would send emails out every month when it was run.

I'm hoping to have an updated sheet this weekend or early next week.

I have a lot of work going on this week and I'm still looking for a few more contracts for this year.

Later
Let the snow fly


----------

